# off the dock



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

It was real fishy this morning around the dock. There is a good size branch that floated in and stuck on the seawall. I decided to leave it and see what happens. 
Well it seems to be a fish magnet. Today walking out 6 specks and a good red hanging out in the bush ! They spooked but I sat close by and watch a Red meander through the bush and under the cat walk. Ambushed him laying a Dupree spoon on the opposite side and as he approach a short strip and BAM! Nice 22incher it was :yes:.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn! That's awesome.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Is it hard casting those spoon flies? They sure look cool


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very easy to cast. It's feather weight. I've used a few different ones they're all very light. The Dupree has superior action to anything in I've thrown. At $7 I feel it when I loose one. I have a lot of confidence in that fly. It's kind of cheatin' in the fly game :yes:. Important to get it on top before your next cast, has a lot of drag. I use a roll cast to get it all going again.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can anyone else not see the top photo?


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Nice red, Wayne. Been up around North AL any lately?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

mrl0004 said:


> Nice red, Wayne. Been up around North AL any lately?


Hey, no have not been as much as I used to go. We do need to head that way and see if that old place is still standin'. I saw your recent post and the other making me want to get after those fish. 
I've got some yellow poppers on your advise. We'll be heading up in a week or so. I'm going see how this old body can handle those arduous trails out of that canyon.


----------

